# thyroidectomy



## sonia (May 11, 2007)

I have an over active thyroid with a nodule, my Doctor has said he wants to remove the whole thyroid to be on the safe side but I do not like the look of the side effects, has anyone had their thyroid removed just because of a nodule?:


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

No, I have not had my nodule taken out.

Normally the protocol is, if nodule is interfering with swallowing and/or causing any other problems, or large and growing, or cancer, then surgery is recommend.

If you don't want the chance of the thyroid growing back some time in the future, then RAI is given after surgery, which is done with cancer. Or take the wait and see approach if it grows back and deal with it at that time.

If nodule is small doctor might take the wait and see approach to see if it grows and how fast. In some cases just RAI will take care of the nodule from growing any further.

It just depends on the thyroid condition. Did you have a FNA done to rule out cancer?


----------



## thyroxinegirl (Apr 4, 2007)

Hi Sonia
I am due to have the left side of my thyroid removed next week due to multiple nodules, (I had the right side removed some 10+ years ago due to a single lump with a suspect fluid filled "hole").
I am from Somerset , sunny here at the moment so maybe things are looking up!


----------



## pooh0199 (Jul 25, 2007)

thyroxinegirl said:


> Hi Sonia
> I am due to have the left side of my thyroid removed next week due to multiple nodules, (I had the right side removed some 10+ years ago due to a single lump with a suspect fluid filled "hole").
> I am from Somerset , sunny here at the moment so maybe things are looking up!


Hello, I am new to this board. I was wondering if you had anxiety due to your thyroid? I sure do. My levels are bouncing like crazy on the same dose of meds. 
By the way are you from Somerset Pa? I'm in Pa


----------

